# Brisket Dip



## jdwhome (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought I'd share a recipe that's a hit at any and all parties I attend.  In fact, I've often thought it was the only reason I AM invited to parties.

*Brisket Dip*

*All measurements are guess-timates.*
*All items other than the brisket are minced as small as possible.*

1/2 lb chopped smoked brisket

1 container cream cheese (15 oz?)

1 jalapeÃ±o 

1-2 cloves garlic 

1/4 cup onions

1/8 to 1/4 cup black olive

1/4 to 1/2 cup mushrooms

1/2 to 3/4 cup of Joe T Garcia's Medium picante sauce

Cholula hot sauce 

1 tsp Paprika


Lawry's seasoning salt (or similar) (to taste)


Minced cilantro (to taste)
*
Add more picante sauce if it comes out too thick.
Dip with your favorite corn chip...the Frito Scoops are my favorite.

Sorry the quantities are not more specific.  I start out mixing the brisket, cream cheese, and the picante sauce until I achieve a desired 'dip' consistency.  Then I add the other ingredients to whatever looks right.
*


----------



## walking dude (Jul 23, 2008)

i GOTTA say it, just because i am who i am........how do you mince creme cheese?......LOLOL...j/k SOUNDS great........i KNOW there will be some left over brisket from the gathering this weekend..........so this is bookmarked...


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds right tasty.  Thanks for sharing.  I bet there will some of us try that.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm making that this weekend!!!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 23, 2008)

hey sounds good to me but how do you get the little ~above the peno thingie


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Mmmm, that sounds really good jdw, thanks for sharing!


----------



## abelman (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds great, I'll try it next time I do a brisket. Thanks!


----------

